# Grinder List



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Would it be fun, to make a list of what grinders we have? Limit it to 2 per person, ie the ones you use the most. Stick your forum name down, the Grinder and if it is new (N) or second hand (SH). Just copy and paste the list into your own reply and add your own info.

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH),


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

two is not enough!!!!!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Systemic Kid: 1) HG One (83mm) bought new. 2) Vario bought new (modded for pour over).


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over)


----------



## Neill (Jun 26, 2013)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over)

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)


----------



## robti (Mar 27, 2013)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over)

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over)

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over)

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Nimble Motionists - Anfim Caimano (espresso - SH) Hario Slim (brewed - new)


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over)

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

I will update next week when my new grinder touches down Up North!

I canny wait MAN!


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

jeebsy said:


> dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)
> 
> coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used
> 
> ...


garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

I have no grinder:mad: until the Mazzer SJ arrives tomorrow


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

royal is looking popular, must have made the right choice


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Once we have enough data on this list, I am sure it will be possible to collate it (someone with more data/statistical knowledge can help?) so we can view demographics etc etc. Possibilities are actually endless! The list started well, so either we have a lot of members who do not have grinders or they cannot be arsed!


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

Jollybean said:


> dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)
> 
> coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used
> 
> ...


Just added my M3, purchased new 5 years ago


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Vario K30 Barista, Home Vario and hario slim


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Jollybean said:


> dfk41 Eureka Mythos (SH)
> 
> coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used
> 
> ...


IanP-Mahlkonig Vario


----------



## Macoffee (Oct 23, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall


----------



## Dave.wilton (Dec 24, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

dfk41 said:


> Would it be fun, to make a list of what grinders we have


Not really no. What's the point of it? Beyond some giant willy waving contest to see who has the biggest burrs.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Sorry, you think that Shrink, and just for the record, the Mythos does not have the biggest burrs of those listed so far. The point of the thread was simply to see what is most popular amongst members. The second part to it will be what people have upgraded from to what they have now. If you have a small penis, thats your problem mate......LOL


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

shrink said:


> Not really no. What's the point of it? Beyond some giant willy waving contest to see who has the biggest burrs.


It's not against willy waving contest?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I suppose it's a good place for newbies to see what grinders people use on the forum , if they see one on eBay ask us what we think about its performance, size , price .


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> I suppose it's a good place for newbies to see what grinders people use on the forum by people, if they see one on eBay ask us what we think about its performance etc


This is exactly the reason i decided to view the thread.


----------



## yttria (Apr 17, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Table as it stands so far: Come on, plenty of peeps have not joined in (yet!). Please dont worry about the size of your penis!

Grinder	Quantity	New or Used

Eureka Mythos	2	used

Mazzer Royal Electronic used

Mazzer Kony used

HG One new

Mahlkonig Vario	4	new

Macap M4 doser new converted to doserless

Porlex new

Brasillia RR55 OD	2	used

OE Pharos new

OE Lido new

Mazzer Royal used

Baratza Maestro new

La Cimbali Magnum used

Hario Skerton new

Porlex Tall	2	new

Eureka Mignon new

Hario Mini new

Mazzer Super Jolly	2	used

Rancillio Rocky ?

La Cimbali Cadet used

Hario Slim new

Ascaso i1 new


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

I did reply earlier but seemed to have slipped the list.

I've added myself again:

Table as it stands so far:

Grinder Quantity New or Used

Eureka Mythos 2 used

Mazzer Royal Electronic used

Mazzer Kony used

HG One new

Mahlkonig Vario 4 new

Macap M4 doser new converted to doserless

Porlex new

Brasillia RR55 OD 2 used

OE Pharos new

OE Lido new

Mazzer Royal used

Baratza Maestro new

La Cimbali Magnum used

Hario Skerton new

Porlex Tall 2 new

Eureka Mignon new

Hario Mini new

Mazzer Super Jolly 2 used

Rancillio Rocky ?

La Cimbali Cadet used

Hario Slim new

Ascaso i1 new

Versalab 1 new


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Fun, I'll join in

Eureka Mythos 2 used

Mazzer Major E-type DIY used

Mazzer Royal Electronic used

Mazzer Kony used

HG One new

Mahlkonig Vario 4 new

Mahlkonig Guatemala 1 used

Macap M4 doser new converted to doserless

Porlex new

Brasillia RR55 OD 2 used

OE Pharos new

OE Lido new

Mazzer Royal used

Baratza Maestro new

La Cimbali Magnum used

Hario Skerton new

Porlex Tall 2 new

Eureka Mignon new

Hario Mini new

Mazzer Super Jolly 2 used

Rancillio Rocky ?

La Cimbali Cadet used

Hario Slim new

Ascaso i1 new

Versalab 1 new










Regards,

dsc.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

shrink said:


> Not really no. What's the point of it? Beyond some giant willy waving contest to see who has the biggest burrs.


I am so under endowed I have to compensate with the royal, unlucky Gary and Luke as our 83mm burrs are the biggest. Shrink you must be average to big with those 64 mm ones. Wish I was a mignon now!


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

yttria said:


> dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)
> 
> coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used
> 
> ...


Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 Barista (used) Home vario (new) and for the 'measuring contest' lol a hario ceramic slim (new) ;p


----------



## Padder (Dec 14, 2012)

I've just realised that the size of your willy is inversely proportional to the size and quality of your grinder. I have one of those kenwood blade grinders that I picked up for 50p at a car boot sale. I have a very contented wife though


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new


----------



## FDC (Jan 7, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks like Jollybean's copy/paste took out my post, ill try again

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Updated list. Vario top by some way. Where are all the SJ and Mignon folks? No idea what I have done by the way, so excuse the double vision!


----------



## dogday38 (Feb 15, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new


----------



## iroko (Nov 9, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spukey is that the pearl one Dave had ?


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

poona - Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Spukey is that the pearl one Dave had ?


No mate, not the pearl one. Mine is silver and blue, will get some photos up when i have cleaned her. She munches through 18 gram in less than 3 seconds, i love titanium burrs!


----------



## Jollybean (May 19, 2013)

Sorry garydyke1


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Spukey said:


> No mate, not the pearl one. Mine is silver and blue, will get some photos up when i have cleaned her. She munches through 18 gram in less than 3 seconds, i love titanium burrs!


Yeah pics and or clip would be great


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)


----------



## taxiboy (Jul 15, 2011)

Porlex tall Bought new from Hasbean

Baratza Virtuoso (hopefully working again soon, parts on the way  ) Bought off ebay though i dont think it was ever used before i got it


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Repeat, how do you find that nino?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Very good. Clean (no mess) fast and grind quality is very fluffy and even. Has its draw backs - huge, 1 sec min timer so purging old coffee dumps about 6g and you need a decent column weight of coffee to keep dose weight relatively consistent. Have you tried one?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

contemplating the nino and the k10 fresh at the mo, the nino is the looker for sure and i believe they share the same burr set so grind consistency should be similar, probably boils down to the cost. I am definitely into the benefits of big conicals over the issues of gind ath retention. What do you have it paired to?


----------



## repeat (Nov 14, 2009)

Originally a duetto but went a bit mental last year and bought a speedster. Do you have a nino lined up for testing? You can borrow mine if needed.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Up dated list......have colour coded the top 3 mchines. SJ starting to show now!









Anyone known how I can make this bigger?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Try again!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Interesting the most popular grinder, so far, is the Vario. Why is this? I like its compact footprint - hardly bigger than an old Dualit my wife refuses to chuck out.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Because the vario at one time, was the recommended grinder to go to especially from an MC2. Over the past year, it has been shown that in some areas, the Mignon is better. I suspect there are now more closet Mignon owners who have not added their name to this list than vario owners who are yet to add.

I DO NOT UNDERSTAND WHY ANYONE WOULD NOT WISH TO ADD THEIR NAMES!!!


----------



## billcoxfam (Jan 8, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

billcoxfam : Mazzer Super Jolly - new


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

what i find interesting is the emergence of the commercial machines on the list 25 commercials, 15 home, 12 hand. I imagine if the same list had been done a year ago it would have reflected many more home classed machines than commercial.


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

I'm guessing doing it from my phone wasn't working for whatever reason


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3


----------



## ronsil (Mar 8, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

I seem to keep getting left off the list when copying.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

its jealousy ron


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Ron, the Versalab is definitely on the table, albeit with a spelling mistake! Forget the listing. When I update the table, I work my way through the replies to make sure!


----------



## GS11 (Feb 20, 2013)

mostly use the zass during the week with mc2 at weekends

here's a pic of the zass to brighten up the thread









View attachment 3026


dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded


----------



## bronc (Dec 10, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

Soundklinik: ROSSI RR45 (just changed the burrs and what a difference! Unbelievable)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Another update to soundklink


----------



## Wobin19 (Mar 19, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Wobin19 said:


> dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)
> 
> coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used
> 
> ...


Yes Row - MC2 doserless


----------



## MarkyP (Jan 10, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: *K30 (sh)*, Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

added my K30 (thanks CC)


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap -mazzer royal electronic and mazzer kony both used

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work


----------



## Nimble Motionists (Oct 22, 2012)

Just switched my Caimano for a Pharos (thanks Coffeechap)


----------



## painty (Jul 25, 2011)

Blimey, who'd have thought a mazzer mini manual would be exclusive?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

painty said:


> Blimey, who'd have thought a mazzer mini manual would be exclusive?


I know of at least three members with mini manuals


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Ah the k10 has arrived


----------



## chomer (Jul 4, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini


----------



## Walter Sobchak (Nov 29, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new


----------



## VTG (Dec 11, 2010)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)


----------



## l3radduz (Jun 25, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I will try to update this list!


----------



## 666tyler (Apr 19, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim


----------



## mokapoka (Jun 20, 2011)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - OE Pharos (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New

Mojo: Mahlkonig Vario


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New

Mojo: Mahlkonig Vario


----------



## soundklinik (May 31, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New

Mojo: Mahlkonig Vario

Soundklinik: Rossi RR45 doserless and hoopless


----------



## mojo (Aug 7, 2010)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless 

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New

Mojo: Mahlkonig Vario, porlex

Soundklinik: Rossi RR45 doserless and hoopless


----------



## dwalsh1 (Mar 3, 2010)

Where is this thread going ?


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u - La Cimbali Magnum ( SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless  RR45 Doser (SH)

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New

Mojo: Mahlkonig Vario, porlex

Soundklinik: Rossi RR45 doserless and hoopless


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)

coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.

Systemic Kid - HG One - new and Vario - new (modded for pour over

Neill- macap m4 doser. Converted to stepless. New

Bubbajvegas - Eureka Mythos - used and Porlex - new (for brewed)

RobTi - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH)

Aphelion - Mazzer Kony Electronic (espresso) OE Lido (brewed) - new

Lookseehear - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (new)

Mrboots2u -mahlkonig k30 es (SH )

aaronb - Mahlkönig Vario (N) + Hario Skerton (N)

charliej - Brasilia RR55 OD (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

Jeebsy - Eureka Mignon (N), Hario Mini (N)

garydyke1 - Mazzer Royal (SH), Baratza Maestro + (SH)

Jollybean - Mazzer SJ (SH)

IanP-Mahlkonig Vario

Macoffee - Mahlkonig Vario, Porlex tall

Dave.wilton - mazzer super jolly, rancilio rocky

tcr4x4 - La Cimbali Cadet (SH), hario slim (N)

Yttria: Ascaso i1 (N)

MarkyP: K30 (sh), Mazzer Mini-e - New

D_Evans: Blue Eureka Mignon - Nearly new

Coffeedoc: Mahlkönig Vario new

FDC: Ascaso i2 new

dogday38: porlex tall-hario skerton-new

iroko - Macap MC4 - new

Spukey - Eureka Mythos (SH) rebadged Nuovo and a Porlex which i am gonna lend to a mate to give him the bug

shaun1-La Cimbali Magnum(sh)-La Cimbali Max(sh)

oop north: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Bignorry; Mazzer Super Jolly [sh] and a Baratza Barista [n]

repeat: Elektra Nino [sh] and OE Lido [n]

Geordie-barista: Mahlkonig K30 barista (sh) Mahlkonig Vario 

Coffeebean: Fracino C3 

ronsil: Versalab (N)

GS11: Zassenhaus Mokka (sh) Iberital MC2 doserless (sh)

El carajillo MC2 shimmed & modded

bronc: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH) Iberital MC2 Doserless (SH)

Wobin19: Eureka Mignon(N), Porlex Mini

Yes Row - MC2 doserless  RR45 Doser (SH)

Geordie Boy: HG One (SH), Hario Slim (N) for work

chomer : Mazzer Super Jolly (SH)

Rodabod: Mazzer Mini Manual (SH), Zassenhaus, Porlex Mini

Walter Sobchak - MC2 doserless new

VTG: Mazzer Super Jolly (SH), Porlex Tall (N)

l3radduz: Mazzer Mini Manual (N) Hario Slime (N)

666tyler: LaCimbali Magnum (sh), NS mdx (sh), Porlex slim 

mokapoka: Compak K3 Touch (N)

titan : Ascasa i-mini 250W 54mm flat burrs New

Mojo: Mahlkonig Vario, porlex

Soundklinik: Rossi RR45 doserless and hoopless


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Mrboots2u said:


> dfk41 - Eureka Mythos (SH)
> 
> coffeechap - compak k10 fresh -new mazzer royal (auberins electronic conversion) used.
> 
> ...


IanP: update - Home Vario and now Dalla Corte badged K30ES


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Update to the grinder list. Sorry if there are mistakes but the longer it gets.....


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

As the annual grinder merry-go-round has started I'm wondering if anyone on this list still has the same grinder now. Maybe a fun exercise to revisit this to see what a difference 6 months make?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> As the annual grinder merry-go-round has started I'm wondering if anyone on this list still has the same grinder now. Maybe a fun exercise to revisit this to see what a difference 6 months make?


Can we do it in another 6 months , i might not be able to add something til then ......


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Poor Boots









I feel your pain bro


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

I have a different grinder now but it would cost a fortune to get what I want. A mythos clima pro


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Mrboots2u - Fiorenzato Doge Grinder ( On loan







)


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Daren said:


> Poor Boots
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're just saying that


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> You're just saying that


No.... I can feel the pain - i've been without an espresso grinder for a week so far. Boo hoo


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeJohnny said:


> I have a different grinder now but it would cost a fortune to get what I want. A mythos clima pro


I'd settle for the hopper


----------



## CoffeeJohnny (Feb 28, 2011)

Daren said:


> I'd settle for the hopper


Yes I'm trying to source one but will probably have to wait until after the coffee festival. Gutted I definitely can't go now £500 repair bill on the car


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

If you find somewhere Johnny I might also be interested (only the hopper)


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Jeebsy - Mazzer Royal

Jeebsy's mum - Hausgrind


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

Charliej Eureka Mythos .

John if you find a source if the shorter hoppers I'd also be interested in one of the price wasn't too stupid, your Mythos not arrived yet Daren?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Daren said:


> If you find somewhere Johnny I might also be interested (only the hopper)





Charliej said:


> Charliej Eureka Mythos .
> 
> John if you find a source if the shorter hoppers I'd also be interested in one of the price wasn't too stupid, your Mythos not arrived yet Daren?


Long story short - it's doing a tour around the UK. I'm hoping to get it Sunday.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren has your new grinder arrived yet?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Yeah - I went to London with the family for Mother's day and whilst there asked the wife if she didn't mind a half hour detour so I could collect it.... "Only 8 miles - won't take long dear". 1 hour 50 minutes to travel 8 miles in London traffic on a Sunday with 2 unhappy children is not something I can recommend as a Mothers day treat.

The grinder is home and it's a beast!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

garydyke1 - Some sort of Anfim Milano thing (kindly on loan)


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL.....sounds a nightmare! Well I suppose she's not your Mother. At least the grinders still speaking to you.









Great news on the grinder.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Doge ftw........


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> garydyke1 - Some sort of Anfim Milano thing (kindly on loan)


Anfim super caimano! Damn it


----------



## JavaMD (Mar 14, 2014)

2014 HG-One with TiN after market 83 mm burrs for espresso (Londinium I)

Baratza Vario-W with steel burrs for Bunn Trifecta MB

Steve


----------



## Gangstarrrrr (Mar 4, 2013)

[QU OTE=JavaMD;155113]2014 HG-One with TiN after market 83 mm burrs for espresso (Londinium I)

Baratza Vario-W with steel burrs for Bunn Trifecta MB

Steve

What do you think of the new HG?


----------

